# Odd squeaky noise when moving, please help!



## Avnwarrior (Mar 13, 2014)

So, to say the least, I'm not car savvy.... While driving last night and today with the windows down, I heard a faint pulsating squeak, almost like a chirping sound. I only heard it while the car was moving. It seemed to have nothing to do with accelerating, which leads me to assume the wheels or brakes are rubbing on something, but I'm in the dark about it. I can't seem to pinpoint where it is coming from, but I'm pretty sure it's nothing in the engine, because I can't hear it when idling. Has anyone ever had this issue, or could someone shed some light on it? I'll try and pinpoint it again later today or tomorrow. 

In case it doesn't show up in the signature: 2011 Cruze 1LT 1.4T Auto


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We are going to sit this one out because you answered yer own question and I have confidence in yer abillity to properly diagnose the cause of yer squeeky noisy cruzen .
Good Luck with yer Little chore .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Check the piece right above the gauge cluster. It tends to squeak


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Avnwarrior,

I’m sorry to hear that you experienced a squeaky noise within your Cruze. I cannot guarantee anything but I will be glad to look further into this for you. Please feel free to send us a private message referencing your concern if any extra assistance is needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Check sway bar


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How many miles on your 2011 and have you swapped out pads yet?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My thoughts are along the same lines as Merc6.

If the sound lines up with wheel speed, you may be hearing the front brake pad wear sensors 'Chirp'
The design of the pads has a thin metal tab that touches the brake rotor at about 1mm remaining pad thickness.
If working properly, you will notice the sound disappears the moment you APPLY the brakes, and returns after you RELEASE the pedal.

This warning is designed to save the rotors so they can be re-used with new pads.

Keep in touch with your findings and, yes, current mileage is helpful.

Rob


----------



## Avnwarrior (Mar 13, 2014)

The car has a little over 35K on it and I believe they checked the brakes on their 172-point inspection at the dealership, but I will check to make sure. I appreciate it!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think I could find 172 things to check on a car.....maybe on a rocket.

Although there is a tool that can measure pad thickness with the wheels installed going through the spokes, I still prefer a look through the wear window that is available when the wheels are off the car......this way I can see the inner and outer pad.

Depending on your driving style, your current mileage is toward the low side for brake replacement but not impossible if you tend to 'run up' on your stops.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Texas has higher speed limits so it's possible.


----------

